# Porterhouse steak on the BGE



## Big Bull (Mar 28, 2018)

We have company coming in a few weeks and I'm thinking of doing some Porterhouse steaks on the Big Green Egg.  I haven't found much on this subject so thought I'd throw out an idea and see what sticks.

I'm thinking of using a similar technique to the one on smoking and reverse searing the tomahawk steak.  Have any of you tried doing Porterhouse?  This is a fairly expensive cut and I don't want to screw it up.  After smoking and switching to grilling, how hot of a grill and how and where do you measure the temp on the grill when the lid is up.

Any comments, tips, and criticism is appreciated.


----------



## ritchierich (Mar 28, 2018)

Spend more time with your company!
Sous vide them!
Have them staged up and ready cooked perfect thru 
When its time for dinner fire the BGE up sear them high heat and enjoy!
No worries on over cooking them and have less pressure on time frame on being done.
And able to offer rare to well done to please all taste with ease!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you very much.  I may look into this as I've never done any Sous vide cooking.  This would be a whole new experience and at my age I'll take all the new experiences I can get.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 30, 2018)

If you are looking at reverse sear on porterhouse you are spot on with tomahawk type situation. i would smoke at 200-225 until about 120 IT. then sear hot at like 400-450 for a few minutes (2-3) each side to get a good crust and grill marks and serve. if you like your steaks more done smoke till 130-135 max. They will be a little less done next to the bone but thats a porterhouse kinda what you wanted to start with. You want to get fancy you could make a compound butter to  put on top at the end or a horseradish sauce.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------



## kruizer (Apr 1, 2018)

I have done reverse sear on my stick smoker where I had them in the smoke chamber at 225- 250 until IT of 115 and then moved them to the grill in my fire box at about 800 degrees and seared for about 2 minutes on each side to an IT of 125 for medium rare.


----------



## MattQ (Apr 9, 2018)

What phatbac said.  Have done it exactly that way on my BGE.  As an aside, during the winter I use reverse sear from a 250 oven to a hot pan.  Cook to right at 120-125, then quick sear.


----------

